# What is the deal with green tea?



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

I have noticed decaf green tea mentioned in a few threads...what is the purpose, what does it treat, when should you use it, and how? 

Does is need to be a certain kind....or could I just use my Stash Decaf Green Tea bags I have in the pantry? What is the dosage? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Ianthe said:


> I have noticed decaf green tea mentioned in a few threads...what is the purpose, what does it treat, when should you use it, and how?
> 
> Does is need to be a certain kind....or could I just use my Stash Decaf Green Tea bags I have in the pantry? What is the dosage?
> 
> Thanks!!


ive never heard of this but i would like to know as well lol. seems interesting?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Decaf green tea can be used in place of the very-hard-to-find Indian Almond Leaf to produce tannins in the tank. Tannins are healthy for bettas and promote healing, can lower pH, and also provide the darker water that simulates the natural environment of a betta. But it has to be decaf and it has to be just green tea, no additives like lemon flavor or that kind of thing. Red tea, or rooibos tea, also works very well.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Yep, Im in South Africa and we all use Rooibos (redbush ive seen it called in the uk) as a general cure it all. I also use it to promote fin growth since it comes with so many bonuses.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71248

Go read that thread. Its what I started about my use of Rooibos. I have to use it since its near impossible to get IAL here. If I get the extract its over R200 for 5L (about 25$ for not even 2 gallons)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't find IAL anywhere, not within a reasonable price anyway and since I drink hot tea like an addict anyway, I figured, whatever. Green tea and rooibos it is. *shrugs*


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

is cafienated green tea bad for the betta? what about other black teas, or is it simply decaf green?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't give any animal caffeine, so I would no on the caffeinated green tea.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

DEcaf green tea is as rare as IAL here...haha
I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you guys consider ordering online? AQ has a lot of great prices. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1309696809 - $9 plus free shipping in USA for 25 leaves. $15 for 50.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

You can also use oak leaves.Dried out and crunchy from fall.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Do you guys consider ordering online? AQ has a lot of great prices.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1309696809 - $9 plus free shipping in USA for 25 leaves. $15 for 50.


I bought from him and he sent me extras ^_^


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

I cant get from Aquabid - they dont ship to us 

It has to be decaffeinated

imagine your fishies on a caffeine rush - will kill them


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I kinda meant more so the Americans on this thread saying it's hard to find


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

hehe, its ok, im glad I cant use it  Otherwise I would need to win a lotto to afford all the fishies I want.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No black tea unless it's decaff. Black tea has the most caffeine of all teas. White tea has the least of all the non-herb teas.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I love white teas...nomnomnom


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Orange blossom white tea by Republic of Tea. Sigh, I can drink it hot even in 100 degree heat because it's so refreshing.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried one of the hibiscus teas from them I believe.. and it was_ reallly_ good.I haven't tried their white teas yet...I like the white pear tea by revolution tea.
I will have to give the rooibos for my fish a try and see how they like it sometime.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i do have a tea already that has no caffeine-mulled apple herbal tea. its rather weak imo in taste. its good it has no caffeine but its not a plain tea either. do you think it might be ok for bettas?

im more for green teas but i dont mind black teas at all. not a fan of conventional black tea ie earl grey. i like black congo lychee tea (loose leaves) and chocolate black tea (loose leave and stronger black tea that lychee).


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

So do you just brew the tea and add it to the bowl or tank? How much per gallon? Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Actually, Ianthe, you can just add the teabag directly to the water and let it steep for a while if you want. The water will be, uh, tea-colored, but it will eventually go back to normal from water changes and from your filter if you have one.

nel3, I'm not sure about the herb tea. What are its ingredients? I'd err on the safe side and use the green tea until I knew for sure about the herb tea. 

littlebittyfish, I've never tried the hibiscus tea. I think I have a sample bag from the catalog, I should try it now that I know it's good.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

If your looking for IAL this place has it. he is out of Milwaukee and is also on Aquabid

http://www.vangsplakat.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1792425


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Actually, Ianthe, you can just add the teabag directly to the water and let it steep for a while if you want. The water will be, uh, tea-colored, but it will eventually go back to normal from water changes and from your filter if you have one.
> 
> nel3, I'm not sure about the herb tea. What are its ingredients? I'd err on the safe side and use the green tea until I knew for sure about the herb tea.
> 
> littlebittyfish, I've never tried the hibiscus tea. I think I have a sample bag from the catalog, I should try it now that I know it's good.


i did some experiments on my .5gal tank (no fish included, rather not put fish in until im 100% sure safe) poured some of the brewed tea right in to cloud the water. nutrafin nh3 test ??? mybe .6 ppm (always have trouble with that brand). 6.8-7.0 ph nutrafin and .25 ppm nh3 API. this tank was sitting with fresh unconditioned water in my room for 2 weeks to see how much temperature changes in the .5 unheated.

the apple tea itself has cinammon bark,dehydrated, apple granules, natural flavors, hisbiscus flowers, spices, orange leaves, orange peel,roasted chicory root, licorice root and cutric acid.

i'd like to hope its safe, no one uses this tea in the house at all. if not decaf green it is.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. nel, I'm just not sure. You could PM Oldfishlady and ask her, she might know. After all, I never would have thought of using epsom salts with a fish. 

Tonyk, thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to check out the link.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Hmm. nel, I'm just not sure. You could PM Oldfishlady and ask her, she might know. After all, I never would have thought of using epsom salts with a fish.
> 
> Tonyk, thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to check out the link.


ty sakura, its a good idea to do so. i also found a 2nd herbal tea with mellisa leaf lavender flower and hot cones. thinks thats decaf also, will need to ask OFL about this one also


----------



## hellofishy (Jul 10, 2011)

Wyvern said:


> I cant get from Aquabid - they dont ship to us
> 
> It has to be decaffeinated
> 
> imagine your fishies on a caffeine rush - will kill them


Hallo Wyvern! My boyfriend is from joberg, so happy to see a S.A on this forum. 

And, I'm going to try the green tea bath on my ladies in their individual cups on tomorrow's water change. 

Well, totsiens (bye) for now, got to get up early to do the water change before class!


----------

